# Hi all.



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

I just logged on here for the first time in months. My time on the net is limited with the job, farm, and family, and well, I just haven't been here for a while. I'm going to try and be a more active member of this community now. This is a really nice forum, and I like it here.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Jason! Welcome back!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome back.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Jason. Glad to have you back!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you are back!


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks. It's amazing how time can get way from you. I spent a good chunk of the afternoon catching up here. Nice to see that this forum has taken off so well.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome back to the flock.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're glad to hear from you!


----------

